# /bin/cp -a compatible version on OpenBSD



## TomFreudenberg (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi, on OpenBSD the command /bin/cp does not support the command line parameter -a.

That makes it currently un-impossible to install npm fibers

Is there an updated /bin/cp that I may use, that supports -a? 

Thanks for a short hint
Tom


----------



## TomFreudenberg (Nov 4, 2015)

Currently I am using OpenBSD server 5.7


----------



## olivierd (Nov 4, 2015)

TomFreudenberg said:


> Hi, on OpenBSD the command /bin/cp does not support the command line param -a.
> 
> That makes it currently un-impossible to install npm fibers
> 
> ...



Try `cp -RpP`, under FreeBSD *-a* option is alias of *-RpP*, which are also available on OpenBSD.


----------



## TomFreudenberg (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi olivierd 

Yes, I know that option but I have to use `npm install fiber` and the install script of fiber does use `cp -a`.

So two options left: 1. find a /bin/cp with support for -a or 2. patch the fiber package in case of that.

I am very happy to find a fitting /bin/cp.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm sure the people on the OpenBSD forums would be able to tell you what you want to know.

See rule #7: Thread freebsd-forums-rules.38922


----------

